
Wine 2.0 RC1 Released - satuim
https://www.winehq.org/news/2016120901
======
wineisgreat
Wine is a godsend for the still very lackluster linux desktop experience.

I just started listening to music locally rather than relying on streaming
music again.

I used to do curate my music on Windows with MP3Tag, which lets you import
data from 3rd party services, has an amazingly fast and efficient UI, and lets
you quickly batch rename files based on their tags. I looked at all the Linux
alternatives and none of them even come close.

I used to use foobar2000 to listen to music. Again, on Linux, nothing comes
close.

Both worked out of the box at native speed on wine. Hats off to the devs.

~~~
nunodonato
Of all the things you could use wine for.. an mp3 player, really? I can name
maybe a dozen that do all that foobar2000 does

~~~
maxerickson
_I can name maybe a dozen that do all that foobar2000 does_

Do it.

Be sure to show how the mass tagger works in each one of them. Especially the
pattern matching to extract data from filenames, I really like that feature.

~~~
necessity
Why use MP3 tags anyway? I don't understand, they're so burdensome to manage.
I just do:

./Artist/Year - Album/Track - Title.mp3

It'll work with any music player and you can organize it even on a toaster, as
long as it has coreutils. I use plain old mplayer to listen to music, just cd
into the directory I want and call a script I made which is basically a
glorified `find | xargs mplayer` (actually outputs the filenames to a playlist
and makes mplayer read from it in slave mode so I can control it with keyboard
shortcuts - from other workspaces, etc).

~~~
wander_homer
And by that you lose quite a lot of flexibility. How do you listen to all the
classical music that was composed in the 19th century, and was added during
the last month to your library? With foobar2000 (or other players) this can be
done in a matter of seconds, and you can create an auto playlist based on
those criteria which updates automatically when you add new songs or songs no
longer match.

~~~
necessity
Well if you _need_ that then use mp3 tags. I never had that need.

------
tehwalrus
Wine was extremely helpful during my PhD to get a few weird win32 programs
running on Debian. Pleased to see they're continuing the effort!

~~~
peatmoss
I've seen some crazy binary-only, extremely niche products used in academia /
sciences. I could not be happier that, at least for new stuff, Linux is very
much becoming a first-class citizen for work that academics do. Sadly, device
manufacturers ("We sell a device for measuring methane emissions from
squirrels!") aren't quite there yet...

------
jklehm
The conformance test page[0] is always a good one to play with if you're
interested in what parts of Wine are working well.

[0] [http://test.winehq.org/data/](http://test.winehq.org/data/)

------
lnternet
Is it possible to run Wine on Windows (without resorting to Windows 10 and
WSL)?

~~~
kej
Would this be for running 16 bit programs on 64 bit Windows, or is there
another use case I'm not thinking of?

~~~
lnternet
There are quite a few older Win32 games that won't run on modern Windows
systems despite the built-in compatibility modes.

~~~
simlevesque
If these games say they need "*.dll" to run, you can copy it from Wine into
the game folder and the game will run. YMMV.

------
denfromufa
What people use Mono for on Wine, which is mentioned in release notes?

~~~
sitharus
A lot of games require .NET, so integrating mono allows a .NET runtime.
Personally I've used this to run Skyrim.

------
bedros
did anyone have success with lightroom 6 on wine

------
anta40
wine + mingw cross compiler = native Windows apps development on Linux.

I still couldn't find how to do the reverse without VM....

 _update_ Just found coLinux. seems to be stagnant, though.

~~~
geraldcombs
Out of curiosity, how do you test your builds?

~~~
jhasse
Wine ;)

------
jhasse
Why not 1.10?

~~~
shakna
> It marks the beginning of the code freeze period.

Some parts of the code are getting frozen: [0]

> This means that from now on, new features or code redesigns won't be
> accepted; only targeted bug fixes that don't look too dangerous will be
> allowed in. The freeze will get increasingly more strict...

[0] [https://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-
devel/2015-November/11...](https://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-
devel/2015-November/110369.html)

Edit: My bad. See below.

~~~
gravypod
Wine, the last time I used it, was no where near done. Is this the mark of
major compatability with certian portions of the system that they've finally
hammered out?

~~~
davidgerard
When was that, and for what? 'Cos in my experience - including using it to run
commercial Windows software on a Linux box rather than use yet another
standalone Windows box - it's surprisingly good and works more often than not.

(The commercial use we were putting it to: part of a compiler chain for the
red button functionality on satellite TV. Remember: if you're selling crufty
proprietary vertical market software for $10k/seat/year, always put "Open" in
the name.)

I realise this is anecdote wars, but nevertheless it'd be interesting to know
where it falls down.

~~~
cookiecaper
WINE works very well for most software that primarily utilizes common and
mature APIs, which covers a lot of really great software, especially small,
specialized utilities for niches that don't get a ton of commercial attention.

It's generally the more complex and cutting-edge stuff that makes use of newer
pieces of .NET, DirectX, or rarely-used components of obscure APIs that WINE
struggles with.

Unfortunately, a large amount of the interesting Windows-only software
incorporates some of that stuff in one way or another. That's especially the
case with games, which usually require very specific hand-optimization that
invokes a lot of tricks. Then, to improve performance on AAA releases, driver
vendors release updates that stack hacks-on-hacks. That makes gaming pretty
tricky to successfully execute at performance-parity in WINE.

I don't mean any of this critically, just addressing the issue. It's
absolutely amazing what Alexandre et al have done so far. WINE is one of the
most impressive software projects in the world, IMO. I was lucky enough to be
able to contribute to it in a small way myself (patches to a prior generation
of the audio engine). For many years I refused to play any game that didn't
run well in WINE.

Just this May, after 10 years on Linux desktop full-time, I switched back to a
Windows desktop to get native performance out of my photography pipeline --
VMs just weren't cutting it, and WINE was a long way off from good support.
Definitely a sad thing for me on a personal level.

~~~
davidgerard
> It's generally the more complex and cutting-edge stuff that makes use of
> newer pieces of .NET, DirectX, or rarely-used components of obscure APIs
> that WINE struggles with.

Yeah, this is why Wine tends to use the "get the application to work" method.
Thankfully a lotta the guys at Codeweavers are gamers who want their stuff to
work too ;-)

.NET is a friggin' nightmare IME, even after you've installed over half a
gigabyte of Microsoft downloads.

~~~
brianwawok
Net should get better over time with native Linux support no?

~~~
Nullabillity
The "open" .NET is only the server components, for WinForms and WPF you're
still screwed.

